# New to Archery



## tnt1960 (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome to AT! :welcome:


----------



## jpenno (May 8, 2009)

its an awsome sport bin shooting for 6 years and havint sighted in my rifle since


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* ramparcher. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## paintedman (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## trophyhunter20 (Nov 1, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome!!!


----------



## trophyhunter20 (Nov 1, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

:welcomesign: to AT
from Missouri.


----------



## QuietMan (Mar 25, 2009)

Welcome felolow newbie...I have only been on AT a short while and have learned alot...now it's practice, practice...practice...Good Luck


----------



## Nucklehead (Feb 1, 2009)

Welcome to A/T from Alaska!

:welcome:


----------

